# Happy Birthday Omega!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like the title sez, I love you, kid! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Omega!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Omega!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Omega!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Omega! Hope its a good one


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Omega!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

I appreciate it all! Although this day I hate almost worse than Christmas.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Omega. May all your nightmares come true.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Have a good one man!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Omega, 
I'm gonna have to take you shopping soon...lol


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Omega!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OMEGA!!!!!!!!!!!! :> :jol: Hope everything is going great for you!!!! :>


----------

